# Rescue Transport-URGENT!!



## lacy_amy (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi- I am wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction....I am trying to get info on rescue dog transports. I am looking to get a dog to our rescue from NC to Milwaukee/Chicago (or even anywhere close) and possibly a dog from KY to Milwaukee/Chicago (or even anywhere close) . Any suggestions or ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The Petfinder forum is a great place to look. Be sure you have some references though.


----------



## lacy_amy (Sep 22, 2008)

Kimm said:


> The Petfinder forum is a great place to look. Be sure you have some references though.


Thanks- I didn't think of that! I will check it out right away.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

I think Yahoo has a group for rescue transport... I think it's called rescue railroad or something.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is a listing for rescue transports all over the country that might help.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=46065


----------

